# EPG GUIDE on ION Chan ?



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi guys,somebody here knows why Ion broadcasting Chan have a Guide with some languish that i don't understand,this are stations broadcasting on my Over the Air Local stations here in Mas<it doesn't make sence,if they have no EPG guide than leive it blank,not some Asia text.it's some thing that i never seen anywere in the world either they have it or not.it's like they making fun of us.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Speaking of languages we don't understand....huh?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ivtec said:


> Hi guys,somebody here knows why Ion broadcasting Chan have a Guide with some languish that i don't understand,this are stations broadcasting on my Over the Air Local stations here in Mas<it doesn't make sence,if they have no EPG guide than leive it blank,not some Asia text.it's some thing that i never seen anywere in the world either they have it or not.it's like they making fun of us.


Great satire! :grin:


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Speaking of languages we don't understand....huh?


If you don't understand go to school,don't be fanny! if you don't know what to say just don't reply,you seem to be some smart asses.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ivtec said:


> If you don't understand go to school,don't be fanny! if you don't know what to say just don't reply,you seem to be some smart asses.


Really? :lol::lol:


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Really? :lol::lol:


really; yes, you think than i'm not right?

now i'm gonna tell you that even though i have no GD, i'm not American,but i can tell you that may not write vary good but i speak English,French,Portuguese,Spanish,Italian may not be perfect but all this with no schooling,a course in electronics,Play piano by music, Computer skilled, .all this and much more,i did not need to tell you all this but the way you guys answer my post made me say all this stuff.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ivtec said:


> really; yes, you think than i'm not right?
> 
> now i'm gonna tell you that even though i have no GD, i'm not American,but i can tell you that may not write vary good but i speak English,French,Portuguese,Spanish,Italian may not be perfect but all this with no schooling,a course in electronics,Play piano by music, Computer skilled, .all this and much more,i did not need to tell you all this but the way you guys answer my post made me say all this stuff.


You told me, "If you don't understand go to school..." Then, you tell me you have no schooling. Ironic, no?

So, I'm supposed to understand and take advice from someone that can't communicate properly & received no schooling?

If you want advice/help, then you need to be able to communicate back and forth with others.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Friendly moderator advice.... If you don't understand the original post question, feel free to ask the poster for clarification, but don't attack the poster._


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> _Friendly moderator advice.... If you don't understand the original post question, feel free to ask the poster for clarification, but don't attack the poster._


Agrees with moderator.


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> You told me, "If you don't understand go to school..." Then, you tell me you have no schooling. Ironic, no?
> 
> So, I'm supposed to understand and take advice from someone that can't communicate properly & received no schooling?
> 
> If you want advice/help, then you need to be able to communicate back and forth with others.


Yes you did understand! but you Are trying to mock me,the smart person is the one that don't need all the words or a well written phrase to understand,
as they say in my country,for a good understander half a word is enough.
I know that i do not write very well,but there are other people that are not english and do not write very well,but i don't mock them for that.remember i did not go to school in here USA but i did go in my Native country,and although i'm in this country for a few years only, i speak and write better than many people that were born here and went to school here. 
And i finish with: i did not try to give you advise, and if this forum is only for people that write very well than i'm not coming here no more. i go to a gazillion forums and i always write the way i know and nobody ever question my writing or mocked me,have a good day.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Ivtec said:


> Hi guys,somebody here knows why Ion broadcasting Chan have a Guide with some languish that i don't understand,this are stations broadcasting on my Over the Air Local stations here in Mas<it doesn't make sence,if they have no EPG guide than leive it blank,not some Asia text.it's some thing that i never seen anywere in the world either they have it or not.it's like they making fun of us.


Are you looking at CH 68-1 WBPXDT From Boston MA?


----------

